# Scammed by supplement seller



## Miss stable (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello to you all,

I have been ripped of by some guy Dean Martin Cooper,

[email protected]

I bought some products over Ebay, which went fine.

After that transaction, I have contacted him again, and I decided to buy supplements directly from him.

He deals under the name of his former registered company Sunfitnutrition located in Caerphilly.

But his company is out of business for a long time, turned out later....unfortunately too late for me...

So stupid of me, I paid directly to his bank account, but he scammed me, and I lost two hundred pounds thanks to this person.

Does somebody has the same experience over here ??

Total rip off!

Regards

M. Stable


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

By bank transfer you can get your money back if you contac your bank


----------

